# Interior Doors with no casing



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

My wife likes the look. I've never trimmed them out obviously. Jamb is there, but no casing on the door. Plaster creates the reveal I guess. What is it a "Z, J" bead?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Depends on the look you are trying to achieve, also is the rock proud of the jam, flush with the jam, .If the condition ends up flush, just install J bead and flat tape in, if rock sits proud you could use a 1/4 round J that looks good, GMOD


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

This install is with rock 1/2'' proud of jam


http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Genecarp, You da man!!:notworthy
You sure come up with some cool looking stuff:thumbup:
Are these pics in your house?
I haven't seen doors finished like this in quite
some time.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

griz said:


> Genecarp, You da man!!:notworthy
> You sure come up with some cool looking stuff:thumbup:
> Are these pics in your house?
> I haven't seen doors finished like this in quite
> some time.


 
Ya Man, mi Casa, the testing ground, G:thumbsup:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks great. But, I bet those rounded corners take a beating over time v.s casing?
Steve


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

genecarp said:


> Ya Man, mi Casa, the testing ground, G:thumbsup:


Looks great, uhh, except the caulking


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you kerf those jambs Gene?


----------



## freemason21 (Aug 5, 2009)

i thought about doing this. but there wouldn't be any 1/4 round molding. i would have the jamb sit flush with the wall. maybe i'll do it to see how it looks and then trim out my door as i need to do it anyway. 

thoughts??


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

The last one I did had a kerf in the jambs and the jambs were 3 1/2" wide. The drywall guy slid round corner bead into the kerf and then nailed it to the wall.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Did you kerf those jambs Gene?


 
No kerf Gus, G


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

genecarp said:


> No kerf Gus, G


Is that why there seems to be a fresh bed of caulk at the jamb line?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Is that why there seems to be a fresh bed of caulk at the jamb line?


 
Yes, the edge of the plastic bead sits mostly flush, except for some minor variations, between coats of stucco, a thin bead is applied, then on the final coat of stucco i will run over the edge of the bead 1/16'' covering the caulk bead, GMOD.

PS, the backside of this channel has a solid returned corner, it could not slide into a kerf unless i cut it, then it would flex, G


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

freemason21 said:


> i thought about doing this. but there wouldn't be any 1/4 round molding. i would have the jamb sit flush with the wall. maybe i'll do it to see how it looks and then trim out my door as i need to do it anyway.
> 
> thoughts??


I've done it both ways. The way you describe didn't look as good IMHO, and no good place for the wall paint and trim paint to "break"


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I worked on a house where we had no casings on any doors or windows. The doors had to be hung before the drywall.Made the jambs out of clear pine 1x and the jambs were rabbitted so that the drywall was 3/8" overlap on the jamb and 1/4" proud and I used J on the edge of the drywall. 
It was pain because there is no adjusting the jamb once you drywall, and they were also stained so we had to watch taping so we didn't get mud all over them or paint.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I done a few house with the bullnose instead of casing just like the pics Gencarp posted. Last house was a 6,000 sq ft custom with mahogany door and jambs.

Here's the only pic I could find of the entry door.









Here's a full size pic:http://i50.tinypic.com/zyhvus.jpg


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

BKFranks said:


> I done a few house with the bullnose instead of casing just like the pics Gencarp posted. Last house was a 6,000 sq ft custom with mahogany door and jambs.
> 
> Here's the only pic I could find of the entry door.
> 
> ...


I like the door:thumbsup:
The little panel operable?

Doors like that remind me of a joke that involves a business with women of less that perfect reputations and a guy named Big Bad John.
I'll leave it at that:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

is that door from a Precision log home?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

stp57 said:


> Looks great. But, I bet those rounded corners take a beating over time v.s casing?
> Steve


I know a guy who bought a house with walls just like that. Those corners were busted up.



freemason21 said:


> i thought about doing this. but there wouldn't be any 1/4 round molding. i would have the jamb sit flush with the wall. maybe i'll do it to see how it looks and then trim out my door as i need to do it anyway.
> 
> thoughts??


 Ive done that before and like the look. I think in rental houses it would work good. The rentals I work in any piece of wood gets filled with nails. You just need to hope the wall is nice and straight so the jamb sits flat with the wall.


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

I've installed doors with the track around the door its called a J-track....


----------



## jadleybray (May 2, 2008)

Here's a quick detail of a door jamb, the architect was looking for a "shadow reveal" here and elsewhere in the home. Looked pretty trick all said and done.


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

I've done it for a couple of remodels and I really like the look. In both cases we were ordering new doors so we just had them kerfed when we ordered them . They make a bullnose just for that that slips in the jamb kerf and nails to the wall just like normal corner bead. Just have to order your jambs 1" narrower than the finished wall.


----------

